# Tansfer Switch



## crossedwires (Aug 4, 2012)

Trying to find out the manufacturer of this transfer switch. No labels on the enclosure.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Cutler-Hammer, newer version of the old Westinghouse design. That board in the lower r/s is the ATS interface card, which controls/powers the limit switch's. That style of set up was interfaced with the Engine control board, that was sold to telco's. Very prone to lighting an surges, and the engine controller was a Control's Inc design, (very prone to issues as well). Taylor Power systems (Jackson Ms) used that set up. They sold a bunch to Tritel which was bought by Cingular which was bought by AT&T, those units were very prone to issues. It can be up graded with a stand alone Cutler Hammer ATS control board which will stop most other issues and allow the ATS to be way more reliable. Edit for spelling,


----------

